# Mobile Phones - best SIM card?



## sinomac

Hi,

I live in China, but am coming to Thailand for 2-3 weeks. I already have an unlocked iphone that I use here in China, but want to get a 3G SIM card for when I'm in Thailand. who offers the best short-term plan? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## wildfk

Welcome to the Dark Ages!

There is virtually no 3G in Thailand.
You can get it in Bkk and Chiang Mai (and parts of Chonburi)

However AIS are no longer issuing 3G SIMs for phones - they only do internet air cards now.

It will be 5 years before Thailad gets 3G.

You can get a standard SIM for about 50 baht and top it up at any 7/11 r just about anywhere.

AIS - 12Call prepay are as good as any.
Dtac and True are the other main providers - the choice is not great ad there is no clear better provider - AIS are rumoured to have the best coverage


----------



## PhuketJim

Just grap any prepaid card. A fe weeks.. no problem....Have fun and don't worry about the small stuff!


----------



## Lee Soo Jin

I'm agreed with Phuketjim


----------



## kaikwong

AIS 12call is good enough for a few weeks.


----------



## wildfk

"but want to get a 3G SIM card for when I'm in Thailand"

but remember though that "any SIM card" will NOT be 3G


----------



## Mindaugas

D Tac is cheaper to call abroad, 12 call one call and money gone


----------



## wildfk

*cheaper overseas rates*



wildfk said:


> "but want to get a 3G SIM card for when I'm in Thailand"
> 
> but remember though that "any SIM card" will NOT be 3G


the rates for calling abroad vary from country to country, whatever your network.

However if you use the "001" prefix or the "+" prefix you will be charged at full rate.
To get cheaper rates - any net work you should use either

005
006
007
008
009

These numbers offer various lower rates.
These prefixes don't usually work for SMS - you need to prefix "+" for them.


----------



## Mindaugas

In russia with d tac cheapest way to call 0047XXXXX


----------



## wildfk

Missed out the 004 - that's the TRUE service I think
so you are dialing 004 + 7 for Russia.....then city code etc etc
I think you'll find that they all give fairly close rates to the ones on True
Remember none of this will be 3G in most of Thailand.


----------



## steiner

Hi,any idea what the best deal is for net access via mobile phone. ? I hope to visit Thailand later this year and would like to check my e-mails but don`t want to use internet shops as they may not be secure .Thanks.


----------



## wildfk

steiner said:


> Hi,any idea what the best deal is for net access via mobile phone. ? I hope to visit Thailand later this year and would like to check my e-mails but don`t want to use internet shops as they may not be secure .Thanks.


you can get Edge/GPRS dongles. - pre-pay.
as I said there is limited 3G in Thailand but there is a 3G internet service in those areas - Bangkok, Chiang Mai and parts of Chonburi.

If you are traveling round I would suggest a standard dongle - with SIM about 1 to 3 thousand baht. THe service is faster than dial-up and the coverage is pretty much nationwide - just walk into any mobile phone shop.

If you are going to be in a 3G area then a dongle again is about 2500 and about 350 baht for 1.5 GB download - topping up is a nightmare with 3G. True service might be better than the AIS service I use - I only use it as a back up to my broadband - it also works on Edge elsewhere.

There is of course a plethora of wi-fi hotspots etc all over the place and most hotels have wi-fi access - some places it is free, others charge up to 600 baht for 24hours!!!


----------



## steiner

The dongle sounds good but that would mean bringing my laptop with me which I dont want to do for several reasons ( its heavy/bulky to carry + theres always the risk of theft or accidental damage ).I was hoping one of the networks like AIS might offer a low cost package with some net access.For all general web browsing ( non-secure ) I hope to use internet shops/cafes of which I`m sure there are many.


----------



## wildfk

Yes -sorry misread your OP - you can get an internet prepay account with your mobile.
i have a Samsung Galaxy 5 and pay about 300 bat for 100 hours - edge. THat's with AIS - the other networks will operate something similar.
Dtac - have shops about the place where you can sort out any problems - AIS do it mostly through "Telewiz" shops and the staff know diddly about whatever......


----------



## steiner

Thanks,that looks like the kind of thing I`m looking for.


----------



## royally

I simply went into a 7/11 when I arrived and asked for a 3G SIM Card and was given the AIS 12Call. Works very well in my HTC Desire HD and i get very good WAP coverage throughout. It won't be 3G but the WAP access is actually pretty quick.


----------



## isabellaadamz

*best SIM card for a visit to Thailand*

I'm using holidayphone sim card for ,y Thailand Travel. These cards also allow you to receive free incoming calls in many countries. You can get international for your USA tour. It costs very low price than anyother international sim card. Also they are providing very good customer care services throgh online also.International SIM Cards reduce your cost of roaming by as much as 90% depending on the provider you use.


----------



## isabellaadamz

*Thread: best SIM card for a visit to Thailand*

Pre-paid SIM cards are generally an excellent way to ensure the user gets mobile phone system which works towards your budget. You will have to pay for prior to to the items on the mobile. Most pre-paid SIM charge cards permit you to include the services for the mobile phone for the placed time period. You have to preserve a detailed watch out for this likewise although if you've kept items although the air time period has ended your pre-paid SIM card won't be valid. If you try to use the phone it will eventually show you that this service is no longer working.


----------



## Newforestcat

Well, I am not techno savvy, but Truemove have been expanding their 3G services. I have been in Kamphaengphet since Feb, 3G here is fab on my iPad anyway. Awfully, I cannot use my laptop, it is so slow.

Is that not 3G? I absolutely have no idea, but it shows 3G signal on my iPad! 

I just bought a 250 GB Archoss tablet (so much cheaper than iPad) for my brother. I have not yet checked it out!

I used to use AIS here but it was much worse than Truemove.

You should check your mobile phone provider's coverage areas on their site. There should be Thai and English texts there! My guess is to pick either AIS or Truemove.


----------

